# Miscellanious Puzzle blindsolving discussion



## Shiv3r (Aug 25, 2016)

So, this thread is made for people who want help and suggestions and proposals on blindsolving unorthodox puzzles, like the skewb, square-1, and curvy copter, just to name a few.

Does anyone have a good way to blindsolve a skewb? like some kind of old-pochmann style thing?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> So, this thread is made for people who want help and suggestions and proposals on blindsolving unorthodox puzzles, like the skewb, square-1, and curvy copter, just to name a few.
> 
> Does anyone have a good way to blindsolve a skewb? like some kind of old-pochmann style thing?


I don't really know about a good method for Skewb blind but I got a 17 second Skewb blind (1look)


----------



## Shiv3r (Aug 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I don't really know about a good method for Skewb blind but I got a 17 second Skewb blind (1look)


what method did you use? im guessing Kirjava-meep, but that's just me.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sarahs advanced lol. Just got really lucky


----------



## Shiv3r (Aug 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Sarahs advanced lol. Just got really lucky


huh. isn't the only differencce between kirmeep and sarahs advanced the same as EG vs CLL?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> huh. isn't the only differencce between kirmeep and sarahs advanced the same as EG vs CLL?


Oops I meant Sarah intermediate


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 26, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> huh. isn't the only differencce between kirmeep and sarahs advanced the same as EG vs CLL?


I think it's more like the difference between Ortega and CLL.

Someone should learn full skewb EG. That would make 1looking easier


----------



## Cale S (Aug 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I think it's more like the difference between Ortega and CLL.
> 
> Someone should learn full skewb EG. That would make 1looking easier



but skewb EG is like 136 algs


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 26, 2016)

Cale S said:


> but skewb EG is like 136 algs


true, but that's only a fraction of OLLCP, ZBLL, or VLS, and some people know those. And skewb algs are relatively short (right?)



Spoiler



you used to have skewb EG2 in your sig and removed it but I made a copy of it Did you just gen them for fun or are you going to actually learn them?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 26, 2016)

Many puzzles can be blindsolved using commutators. Skewb is a difficult one because the corners are fixed. I did have an idea for skewb which worked the couple if times I tried it sighted but I'm not sure if it works every time. I didn't get a blind success because it's hard not to mess up rotations with skewb.

Here's the method

Corner permutation with one move
Corner twist with an alg to twist two diagonal corners at a time.
Centres using 3 cycles. Memo is tricky because you have to account for that one move for corners.
Honestly, it's less effort to 1 look. If you take your time in memo, one looking with Sarah's advanced isn't that hard. Even Sarah's intermediate can be one looked with some effort.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 26, 2016)

I can do 2BLD sub 10 by one looking.
And pyra with a pochmanish method.
I don't think skewb is possible...


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 26, 2016)

A little off-topic, but I came up with a non-1-look Pyraminx blind method. Pretty much I use a modified Speffz scheme for edges (left side starting with LB sticker is A, continues clockwise, front side goes D to F, right goes G to I, and down goes J to L, where J is the DF sticker). So it's kind of like a 3-cycle method, I guess, and the buffer is the D sticker. You make letter pairs, put your first letter in the pair in the place of the E sticker and put the second one in the place of the J sticker, without interrupting the buffer. From there, do a sledge (R' L R L'), and undo your set-up moves. I just memorize centers and tips by looking at them, and for centers, I use R U' R' U' R U' R' U' to rotate counter-clockwise, and L' U L U L' U L U to rotate clockwise.



Spoiler: Example solve



Scramble: L' B' U L B' R' L R b u'

Memo:
Edges: HC (cycle break) EK FE
Centers: Top goes counter-clockwise, left goes counter-clockwise, back goes counter-clockwise
Tips: Top goes clockwise, back goes counter-clockwise

Execution (notation in brackets denotes a rotation following the direction of that move):
u b' // tips
R U' R' U' R U' R' U' // U center
[B'] R U' R' U' R U' R' U' // L center
[L] R U' R' U' R U' R' U' [L'] // B center
B' U' B // sets up H edge
L' U' [U'] // sets up C edge
R' L R L' // sledge
U L B' U B // undo set-up moves
U' // sets up K edge
R' L R L' // sledge
[U'] U // undo set-up moves
U L' [U'] // sets up F and E edges
R' L R L' // sledge
L U' // undo set-up moves


----------



## Shiv3r (Aug 26, 2016)

what about square-1? there is no rotations at all, but it is much more complicated


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 26, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> what about square-1? there is no rotations at all, but it is much more complicated



Mike Hughey has this page.
I never bothered to learn it but it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 26, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> ... I tried it sighted but I'm not sure if it works every time. ...
> 
> Corner permutation with one move
> ...


Take L R' that will need two moves!
But aside of this, I did it like you - but my purpose was only to get a solve at all (did in a similar way the Octahedron, too). The prelooking of the CO-move(s) were not a pleasure for me, but I think that undoing the centers and cornertwists after the CO would take time, too.


----------



## Shiv3r (Aug 26, 2016)

and for pyraminx, I will try the method, it seems good.
anyone come up with other methods for any other puzzles?
one thing: for pyra, chris hardwick says a good method is to to 3-cycle by setting up edges to 3-cycle to be around center that needs to be rotated, rotate the center, and then undo the setup moves


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 26, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I don't think skewb is possible...


what do you mean by "not possible"? If you can solve something with your eyes open, then it's possible to solve it blindfolded


----------

